# Gog Steam Hauptlogin auf mehreren PC's, Games synchronisieren



## db1986 (21. September 2020)

Helft mir mal: Kann ich generell Games aus meinem Hauptlogin Desktop PC einfach auch auf meinem Notebook/Laptop synchronisieren und z.Bsp. unterwegs weitergamen oder brauche ich da ein neues Game zu kaufen? Egal ob Steam oder Gog usw.

Geht konkret um The Witcher, welches ich auf meinem PC installiert habe und regelmässig game, gerne würde ich zwischendurch unterwegs auch auf meinem Laptop/Notebook direkt synchronisieren und da weitergamen wo ich am PC aufgehört ab und umgekehrt natürlich


----------



## MikolajPL (30. September 2020)

Beide Plattformen (GOG und Steam) haben die Möglichkeit die Spielstände in der Cloud zu speichern und auf verschiedenen Rechnern zu synchronisieren. Das Spiel 'The Witcher' unterstützt diese Funktion.

Du brauchst das Spiel nicht doppelt zu kaufen; du richtest deinen Account sowohl auf dem Desktop-PC als auch auf dem Notebook ein.


----------

